# Substation Electricians?



## KingNothing (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey, I'm new to the forum and was looking to see if there were any substation electricians in here. I've notice that most of the posts are dated and didn't know how active this forum is. Just looking for someone to hit up if I run into some troubleshooting problems on PCB's, testing(Doble, time travel, etc), or whatever comes up.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

I used to work for ETM&I in SD where at do u reside in SD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingNothing (Mar 12, 2017)

I just moved to the Siouxland area about 8 months ago.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

There is a new forum for industrial electricians & you may find help there. If you read ET long enough, there are some here who may not be able to help directly, but, can tell you where to go. Welcome to the Forum.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f146/


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Substation testing and repair has been a big part of my work for about the last decade. 

I'm game for whatever you run into: I agree, there don't seem to be a ton of active forums for that type of thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KingNothing said:


> I just moved to the Siouxland area about 8 months ago.


Welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here! :thumbsup:


----------



## KingNothing (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies all. If I run into anything, I'll post it on here to get a second opinion. Working in transmission substations, usually the only help you get is with factory service techs and it's sometimes hard to get information out of them. Thanks again.


----------



## ChrisHakkaraine (Mar 20, 2017)

At FirstEnergy, employees are key to our success. We depend on their talents to meet the challenges of our changing business
environment. We are committed to rewarding individual and team efforts through our total rewards philosophy which includes
competitive pay plus incentive compensation, a company-sponsored pension plan, 401(k) savings plan with matching employer
contributions, a choice of medical, prescription drug, dental, vision, and life insurance programs, as well as skills development
training with tuition reimbursement.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ChrisHakkaraine said:


> At FirstEnergy, employees are key to our success. We depend on their talents to meet the challenges of our changing business
> environment. We are committed to rewarding individual and team efforts through our total rewards philosophy which includes
> competitive pay plus incentive compensation, a company-sponsored pension plan, 401(k) savings plan with matching employer
> contributions, a choice of medical, prescription drug, dental, vision, and life insurance programs, as well as skills development
> training with tuition reimbursement.


Being as this sounds like the promotional video is about to start is it in the wrong thread?


----------



## 508gm1 (May 10, 2017)

I've been one for about 12 years. I might be able to coach you through something if it is something I am familiar with.

Cheers, Brendan
[email protected]om


----------



## Osirus4 (Aug 21, 2017)

508gm1 said:


> I've been one for about 12 years. I might be able to coach you through something if it is something I am familiar with.
> 
> Cheers, Brendan
> [email protected]



Can you coach me too? I just started Electrical school at a community college


----------

